# Reducir 7,4V a 5. La mejor manera?



## ELIUSM (May 3, 2012)

Muy estimados,

mi pregunta de hoy es, que sabiendo que:

1) Una celda de batería LiPo tiene 3,7V, por lo tanto 2 en serie tienen 7,4V
2) Un servomotor que a lo más resiste 6V y circuitería lógica a lo más 5V.

Cuál es la mejor manera de reducir el voltaje?

Lo que me trae a esta duda, es que por ejemplo los reguladores de voltaje (por ejemplo el 7805) no funcionan dentro de niveles tan pequeños, y los Zener no son para reducir voltaje bajo potencias grandes (como sería la del servomotor).

Cómo se hace esto típicamente?
Hay que aclarar que ni el servomotor ni la circuitería lógica funcionan bajo 3,7V (1 sola celda).

Saludos, y gracias!


----------



## powerful (May 3, 2012)

Puedes colocar un zener de 5.6V con un transistor de paso npn,seria lo más económico.
Deberías indicarnos que amp necesitas.


----------



## BKAR (May 3, 2012)

cuando de margen de ruido ...requiere eso para funcionar sin problema, y cuanto chupa de corriente...
lo mas importante...
-diodo zener con algunas de sus muchas aplicaciones,solo con una RES, con bjt, con opamps, etc 
-un tipico re-contra archicomun regulador lineal
-algo mas *complejo* como un circuito step-up (usando solo una bala de litio de 3.7 o mas),o algun convertidores boost-buck....pero eso ya depende de la eficiencia q quieras sacarle a tu fuente


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2012)

Al motor lo va a manejar un BJT ? ahí ya te caen 0,65 V , le agregás un díodo en serie y listo.

Zener y transistor para la circuitería.

Saludos !


----------



## ELIUSM (May 3, 2012)

Estimados!!

Bueno, se trata de un motor Servo de los típicos que se usan en robots caseros. No sé cuánto irá a consumir algo así, pero dudo que sea más de 1A.

En fin, leyendo sus respuestas, me parece buena la idea del transistor y su zener, y sus combinaciones.
Sin embargo, me han dado una idea. Yo sabía que los diodos tienen una reducción de voltaje de 0,6V. ¿Qué pasaría si simplemente coloco tantos en serie hasta hacer

7,4-(0,6+0,6+0.6+0,6)=5V ?

Sé que los diodos típicos como el 1N4007 dejan pasar hasta 1A, asique me bastaría?

Muy bien, si no es así, volveré a revisar con más atención lo del Zener con su transistor.

Muchas gracias!!
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2012)

Zener + transistor = regulada

Díodos en serie = no regulada 

Saludos !


----------



## Naders150 (May 3, 2012)

Yo necesito maxima eficiencia y lo de los diodos me suena, Puedo aceptar un margen entre 5v y 5.5v

Consume menos energia los 4 diodos o el zener + transistor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2012)

El desperdicio es el mismo


----------



## ELIUSM (May 3, 2012)

Estimados!!

Supongo que el Zener regula a la Base del transistor?

Y si, me dí cuenta que sin transistor la cosa está desregulada... una caída de voltaje considerable al colgarle potencia.

Saludos!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 4, 2012)

_"se trata de un motor Servo de los típicos que se usan en robots caseros. No sé cuánto irá a consumir algo así, pero dudo que sea más de 1A."_

no sé un servomotor de 5Vcc 1A es raro tal vez 250mA, pero el amper me suena que es re groso incluso las bateria tendrian problema al moverlo... con respecto al transistor y el zenner suena mas que logico siempre fu asi, pero esta frase no esta bien _""los Zener no son para reducir voltaje bajo potencias grandes""_ porque la ultima vez vi uno de 15Volts 10Watts y segun el muchacho de la tienda me dijo que se consiguen de todal las tensiones y el 7805 no te trabaja mal a 7,5Vcc todo lo contrario es perfecto seria todo lo contrario si tendria que regular de 15Vcc a 5Vcc


----------



## chclau (May 4, 2012)

Si necesitás máxima eficiencia, la única manera de lograrlo es con una fuente conmutada. Cualquier solución lineal te va a consumir 2.6V x Icarga.


----------



## powerful (May 4, 2012)

los 7.4V que indicas son nominales, como cualquier batería, tendrá más o menos voltaje segun la carga que tengan las baterías( puede variar entre aprox 8V a casi 6V).
Necesitas una salida regulada


----------



## Nilfred (May 5, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Si necesitás máxima eficiencia, la única manera de lograrlo es con una fuente conmutada.




​


----------



## elaficionado (May 5, 2012)

Hola.

Usa un convertidor DC-DC step down

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Alloy (May 5, 2012)

Yo use el tipico 7805, luego he utilizado dos diodos en serie (4 en total para dos servos) Y por ultimo a pelo. Te hablo de servomotores utilizados para robots tipicos de minisumo. Me convencio un colega de quitar los diodos y regular. El directamente aplicaba los 7,4V de una bateria de lipo a los servos. Yo al final hice lo mismo y ahi tan los robots funcionando a la perfeccion. Uno de ellos tiene ya mas de un año y nunca dio ningun fallo.

Los servos utilzados han sido el 311 de hi-tec y uno tipìco de pololu.


----------



## miguelus (May 6, 2012)

Buenas tardes.
Existen unos reguladores tipo "Low Dropout", por ejemplo el LM2940-5.
Este regulador es igual al LM7805 pero con la ventaja de que solo necesita una diferencia de 1 voltio entre la entrada y la salida, por lo que con 6 voltios en la entrada ya regula perfectamente.
Os dejo el PDF.

Sal U2


----------



## ELIUSM (May 7, 2012)

Eso eso!!! Al fin!!
 Esa pieza sique me debería poder servir. El problema es, que no dispongo de mucho tiempo para diseñar un circuito que haga eso.

Muchas gracias (último autor) !!
Saludos!


----------



## powerful (May 7, 2012)

ELIUSM, si piensas utilizar tus batería de 3.7 hasta 3.0V quizá al mes ya no te funcionen.


----------



## blaskete (May 7, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Existen unos reguladores tipo "Low Dropout", por ejemplo el LM2940-5.
> Este regulador es igual al LM7805 pero con la ventaja de que solo necesita una diferencia de 1 voltio entre la entrada y la salida, por lo que con 6 voltios en la entrada ya regula perfectamente.
> Os dejo el PDF.
> ...



Con un 7805 normal tambien lo regularia.

Saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (May 8, 2012)

Hm. Lo del tiempo de las baterías por lo visto va a tener que ser así. Cada vez que las necesite les voy a sacar más de 2A, lo cual me imagino que les duele.

Lo del 7805 también, pues hasta los 7V igual funciona bien, pero puede dejar pasar 1,5A, lo cual es suficiente para un servo.
Me rompe las pelotas que un servo en vacío consuma más de 1A (Datasheet de uno típico en el link):
http://www.goteckrc.com/Download/GS-3630BB.pdf

Asique todo queda de la manera tradicional, por culpa de las corrientes de los motores.
Igual fue bueno saber que existe el LM2940.

Saludos!


----------



## blaskete (May 8, 2012)

No lo he provado nunca, pero podrias intentar poner 2 7805 en paralelo para intentar dividir la corriente que circula cada uno y poder alimentar hasta 3 A, no se si es factible o no, pero a nivel conceptual parece que si que puede funcionar.


----------



## powerful (May 8, 2012)

blaskete, Los 7805 son de 1A , en ningun datasheet he visto que algun fabricante de  reguladores indique que se pongan en paralelo 2, 3, 4, pin a pin, por eso los fabricantes sacan las versiones para mayor amperaje o te indican el ckto con el transistor en serie .
 Si los quieres poner en paralelo, como experimentación, por lo menos  habría que ecualizarlos, colocandoles una resistencia en input,  con lo cual compensamos el dropout , pero aumentamos el Vin mínimo para la regulación.

No entiendo cuando dices : " pero a nivel conceptual ..............puede funcionar " , cual es el CONCEPTO al que te refieres, este es un FORO en que la gente entra a aprender también.
Saludos!!!


----------



## blaskete (May 8, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> blaskete, Los 7805 son de 1A , en ningun datasheet he visto que algun fabricante de  reguladores indique que se pongan en paralelo 2, 3, 4, pin a pin, por eso los fabricantes sacan las versiones para mayor amperaje o te indican el ckto con el transistor en serie .
> Si los quieres poner en paralelo, como experimentación, por lo menos  habría que ecualizarlos, colocandoles una resistencia en input,  con lo cual compensamos el dropout , pero aumentamos el Vin mínimo para la regulación.
> 
> No entiendo cuando dices : " pero a nivel conceptual ..............puede funcionar " , cual es el CONCEPTO al que te refieres, este es un FORO en que la gente entra a aprender también.
> Saludos!!!



Si buscamos por la red(antes de contestar no busqué) encontramos distintos montajes en los que colocan 2 7805 para hacer lo que estamos comentando, conseguir mayor potencia.

www.instructables.com/id/Increasing-current-on-78xx-series-regulators/

Es cierto que advierten que puede que no tenga el efecto deseado, pero como maximo, que va a pasar? vas a quemar dos 7805? tampoco es tan grande la perdida, por lo menos para mi opinion.

Siempre puedes aumentar la corriente poniendo un transistor en paralelo con el 7805 para que la corriente que no soporte el 7805 circule por el transistor.

Saludos

P.D: La mejor manera de aprender es experimentando.


----------



## ELIUSM (May 10, 2012)

Interesante discusión. No había pensado en eso de los 7805 en paralelo justamente por su diferencia (mínima), ya que ninguno puede ser 100% igual al otro. Cada uno debe tener su márgen de error diferente. Eso creo.

Una pregunta, pero esque cada persona a la que le cuento que un miserable servo consume 1,2A en vacío, me termina mirando con ojos de huevo frito... pero eso sale en el Datasheet que publiqué en algunos posts más atrás.

Según SU experiencia, un Servo consume tanto??
Es obvio que a mayor carga, más consume, pero en vacío creen que exceda 1A?
Yo creo que no.

Por lo de los 7805 nuevamente, puedo poner 1 por cada servo y otro para la parte lógica, separando cada circuito.
Gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## ELIUSM (May 11, 2012)

Estimados!!

Urgando en la red, encontré que un servo típico consume al rededor de 50mA en vacío y 250mA cuando está trancado.

Ah por qué ese Datasheet dice esa mentira? Dah!! que raro.

Agradezco a todos pos sus respuestas!!

Atte.,
ELIUSM


----------



## Scooter (May 11, 2012)

Ahora no recuerdo la referencia pero hay un equivalente al 7805 conmutado. Para aplicaciones a batería puede ser fantástico.


----------



## Nilfred (May 11, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Ahora no recuerdo la referencia pero hay un equivalente al 7805 conmutado. Para aplicaciones a batería puede ser fantástico.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/203991/


----------



## blaskete (May 11, 2012)

ELIUSM dijo:


> Estimados!!
> 
> Urgando en la red, encontré que un servo típico consume al rededor de 50mA en vacío y 250mA cuando está trancado.
> 
> ...



Hola Eliusm

Mire el datasheet que subistes, te dice que en modo idle consume 0.2A y en movimiento 1.2A. Como no dice corriente maxima, se supone que los 1.2A son de carga maxima, parece que en el datasheet hayan algunos datos "mal" 

Saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 19, 2012)

Estimados,

para darle una conclusión a este tema, les comento que usaré este aparatito: Link

Va como aporte.
Saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 20, 2012)

Negativo.
Página 4 del datasheet:
- Bien puede *no encender* con 7.4 V.
- Si enciende Iout= 1.16 A max. Querias 1,20 A ¿No?


----------

